# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital André Vésale)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital André Vésale)
Rue de Gozée 706
Montigny-le-Tilleul

Bezoek de website van CHU de Charleroi


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi.*

----------

